# C50 Frame arrived, should be done this week



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

I stopped in the bike shop to buy some R4 when the UPS truck came by. I joked that my new frame would be on the truck early, and there it was!

Very excited, however did want the extra time to get back in shape after being away from cycling for 5 months...


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

Just a couple more small items needed:


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

Odin said:


> Just a couple more small items needed:



One seriously gorgeous looking bike!


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

*Delivered (minus x-1 pedals)*

Rode 20 miles or so today (polar watch magnets not properly mounted) and all I have to say is WOW. What a ride. 

I picked up the C50 yesterday, and had to do other family things last night due to a 6 month deployment but as soon as I arrived in Dover I went for a ride. I am not sure why the polar 720 was not operating properly, however other than not knowing how fast I was traveling, my cadence, or my speed it was amazing. The feel of this bike compared to my other three is way out of their class. My only regret is there was little to no altitude difference over the course of my ride. The cornering was great and I felt to be traveling very well. I will have to correct the errors with the polar to "see" the real difference.

I also found the difference in drive trains from Shimano to Campy a little difficult. Not being instructed on the differences, it took me awhile to find the down shifters. I did have to ask the bike shop how to extend the brake pads for wheel removal when receiving the bike yesterday.

This is a 58cm Colango, which I had not been sized for a bicycle previously and have a 54 cm Trek 2300, 58cm Trek 400, and 56cm Roubaix pro (from same pro shop that did size me but not as rigid as for the colnago). When I first sat on the C50, I thought it was huge, way too large for me but after riding just the short time today, I believe all the other bikes are just too small with the exception of the Trek 400 mountain bike. When I am down in the drops my elbows and knees do not cause an issue as with the Trek 2300 or the Roubaix Pro. 

My only disappointment was in price. Dealing with the pro shop mostly from Europe while shopping there, I had figured my final cost to be around 6.5 and 7K depending upon some of the individual component upgrades. When I picked it up, they did not honor the 5% bike club discount claiming the frame is normally 4299 and not 3999, and they refused to mail it to me in Dover to avoid NY taxes (which they previously had agreed to.) so my final cost was 8K.

The upgrade did include a 270.00 handlebar (vice 120.00), Phil Wood titanium bottom bracket (vice campy), Chris King headset, vredestein tricomp tires, and the Campy Carbon cranks vice aluminum. All of the above I had taken into account in my figures, and fully expected a 7K tab upon delivery. I previously had been an advocate of supporting your local bicycle shop, however my next purchase (timetrial/tri bike) may be an online purchase.

Darn it...I had a couple more pictures, but I downloaded them to my desktop at home and not the laptop.


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

THAT is a gorgeous bike! I have a Dream B-Stay in the same color scheme. It is my first Colnago and I've had it for about three months. Just finished a 585 mile San Francisco to Los Angeles (AIDS Ride) with it. God, I love that that bike!

I was already toying with the idea before my trek, but I am NOW seriously considering "trading up" to a C-50. I would just purchase the frame and use my existing components (mixture of Campy Record, FSA and such). Of course, I would have to get a different seatpost, stem and headset, since the sizes are different between the Dream and the C-50. I would, however, keep the same color scheme.

Now, is anyone out there interested in a slightly used 47.5 sloping Dream B-stay frame and Force fork (along with a Stella Azzura stem, U.S.E. Alien seatpost and Colnago Headset)? The bike has somewhere between 1200 and 1500 miles on it. The computer says about 1100 but I didn't have a computer on it for the first few weeks. It has one ding in the clear coat on the right side chain stay about midway between the bottom bracket and the dropouts. I filled it with clear coat and it seems to be fine.

Anyway, if there is any interest, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

First I must apologize for the semi rant of my previous post. I had a 7 hour drive to think about the final delivery and then consumed a couple carb-loaded beverages with dinner.  

I do love this paint job on the carbon frame. The polished carbon is nice, and the NL4 has just the right amount of paint to keep the Colnago look without covering all of the carbon.

The only thing about my bike I would like to change is the handlebars, the FSA logo in red is a little distracting. Other than that, in my limited bicycling experience, is the most comfortable and fastest bike I have ridden.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Hey Odin*



Odin said:


> First I must apologize for the semi rant of my previous post. I had a 7 hour drive to think about the final delivery and then consumed a couple carb-loaded beverages with dinner.
> 
> I do love this paint job on the carbon frame. The polished carbon is nice, and the NL4 has just the right amount of paint to keep the Colnago look without covering all of the carbon.
> 
> The only thing about my bike I would like to change is the handlebars, the FSA logo in red is a little distracting. Other than that, in my limited bicycling experience, is the most comfortable and fastest bike I have ridden.


Nice Bike!!! I have just recently jumped on the Colnago Bandwagon (since the C50 came out) I have always thought that Nags were OK but now, I am lusting after one. They are overpriced and a lot of folks have one but now, I WANT one. Hey, what are your other rides that you compare your C50 with?? I currently ride a Fondriest Carb Level and LOVE it but want a carbon bike as well. C50 is the sweetest carbon bike out IMHO. 6 month deployment, huh?? Air Force?? Dover AFB?? I'm CA ANG and have flown in OEF and OIF. Just got back 2 days ago and going back in a little over a month!! It sucks being away from the bike!!! Ride ON!!!


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

I have an aluminum Trek 2300, this is the model prior to the Carbon Seatstay being added. I bought a Fuji Roubaix Pro with Ultegra as a training bike, it is a steel frame and must weigh 3-5 lbs more than the C-50.

I was going to save some money by going Ti, but then I saw the C50 and the look of the Carbon tubing won me over for the additional money. I have not ridden a CT2, so I cannot know what the difference in ride is there.

Yes, AF Reservist activated for a year. Just returned from a 4 month deployment, about 5 months without riding total and the legs are feeling it.

But, I must go ride.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Paid too much*

I've recently bought a C-50 from Maestros in UK and paid roughly about 8k myself. The only difference is I bought the frameset with the Star fork for 3k. I dressed it similar to yours with the 2004 Campy carbon components, Deda bar and stem, SLR saddle, Chris King headset, and put a set of Campagnolo Hyperon clincher rims on it that usually go for 3k in states. I even had a pair of Durace pedals and a pair of Elite carbon cages put on it and had it shipped to my doorstep and even get to keep the hardshell case that it was shipped in! That bike deserved more bang for your buck, nice frame by the way.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

I fully agree SpinDawg. 

Bike $7200, NY State Tax 594.00 (8.25%)

I have yet to outfit with carbon bottle cages or the carbon pump, will do in a week or two. Shop around for the cages, I refuse to pay 100. for the Campy cages or Colnago cages although they would look nice. Another thought I have for now is to get one of the two bottle holder cages than extends to the rear of the seat.

Now for the first real ride...
Found a race club that rides 40 miles north of here on Wednesdays and Mondays and made the trek up. Put one cage on from another bike, repaired the incorrectly installed polar sensors and had a wonderful time.
As stated before I have alot of work to do to regain my leg muscle stamina, and thought of waiting a week or two before going up. The devil on my shoulder reminded me that without others to "compete" against my rides would not help me to accomplish this.
We rode 35 miles and climbed 1600ft, not a terribly difficult ride but I noticed a huge difference in my climbing, sprinting, and decending. This is comparing to a ride I went on last week. The rate of acceleration was amazing weather from a stand still or a need to catch a group taking off from the pack. I was able to sustain speeds over 30mph on the flats, which I could not do on the other bikes at this time. And I could not believe the way I was speeding past persons on decents with little to no effort, I actually found myself slowing down to wait for the group at times as I hadn't the slightest clue as to the course we were travelling.
I did almost wreck one time during the ride. On a decent with a 45 degree left turn I went through a gravel patch going across the road and the bike started to go out from under me to the right. I tightened my grip immediately and thought "I cant believe I am going to crash on its virgin ride", however somehow I stayed upright.
The Record group allowed for shifting while any amount of pressure was being applied to the cranks to include standing climbs. The ability to up or down shift 1-3 gears at a time is also a nice feature. 

I definately give the bike an A+ on handling, stiffnes, and overall ride comfort ( although I never judge a saddle by one ride, however it was not uncomfortable for the 35 mile ride ). The fact that every rider in the group expressed their admiration/liking of the bicycles looks did not hurt any either. It did receive alot of attention from the other riders.


----------

